# Eclipse Extension org.eclipse.ui.perspectiveExtensions



## ich_wills_wissen (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß dass das hier kein Eclipse-forum ist aber vielleicht kann mir ja trotzdem jemand helfen.
Und zwar wüsste ich gerne was der Extension-Point org.eclipse.ui.perspectiveExtensions genau macht.. mit Views kann ich was anfangen.. mit Perspectives auch.. aber wozu braucht man den Extension-Point org.eclipse.ui.perspectiveExtensions ?

Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen könnte...

Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2007)

Da du wohl nicht selbst dazu in der Lage bist eine Suchmaschine zu bedienen, hab ich die zwei klicks für dich erledigt:


> Plug-ins can add their own action sets, views, and various shortcuts to existing perspectives by contributing to the org.eclipse.ui.perspectiveExtensions  extension point.
> 
> The contributions that can be defined for new perspectives (action sets, wizard entries, view layout, view shortcuts, and perspective shortcuts) can also be supplied for an existing perspective.  One important difference is that these contributions are specified in the plugin.xml markup instead of configuring them into an IPageLayout.


----------

